# Windows Mobile Scrambler/Timer (Work in Progress)



## Carson (Jan 10, 2010)

*Windows Mobile Scrambler/Timer (Pre_Alpha Release)*

*June 15 2010 - Version 1.01 Released​*
I am no longer developing or providing support for this application, as WinMo 6.5 is pretty antiquated now. I have had a few recent requests for the app recently, so I have fixed the download link to make it available. You may get a warning when downloading about the file being malicious... its just because most browser developers are intimidated by me.


*DOWNLOAD!!!*

*Installation*
Any of these methods will work:

Download the linked .cab file directly to your device via your mobile browser and run.
Download via your web browser and transfer to your mobile device via Active Sync/Windows Mobile Device Center/Mass Storage and then run the file from your mobile file manager
Any other clever way you may find to get the file on your device. (email, flash card swap, mms message, bluetooth, IR, etc)



*NOTE: *This version should work on any phone running Windows Mobile 6.0(Classic or Professional) or later with the .net Compact Framework 3.5 installed. Unfortunately, Windows Mobile Standard is not currently supported.



*Currently Verified to Work on:*

HTC FUZE (Should work on Diamond and Touch Pro as well since they are basically the same phone)
Palm Treo 750w
HTC Tilt 2 (Should work on Touch Pro 2, as it is the same phone)

*Currently Verified NOT to Work on:*

Samsung Blackjack
Samsung Blackjack II


----------



## Carson (Jan 10, 2010)

*Screenshots:*
*Version: 1.01*

Sorry, no screenshots. My web host went out of business with no warning and I didn't have them backed up, so I can't make anymore. I also no longer use Windows Mobile, so that isn't an option.


----------



## Carson (Jan 10, 2010)

*Revision History and Known Bugs:*

Version 1.01(Final)

Averages are now calculated.
Various screen orientations/sizes are now supported via the menu.
DNF, Delete Last Time, and +2 options are now available in the menu.
You can now exit the program... yeah, kinda important.
Scramblers added for Pyraminx and Megaminx
Devices should stay "on" when the timer is running now. The backlight may dim on some devices, but should not go off entirely.(edit: This is apparently only working on certain devices, I will continue to look into it.)
After trying this on a few different custom roms, I see that there are some "theming" issues. If there are odd colors on your device, I will try to get this fixed for the next release.

Version 1.00

The timer is now functional. It was a major headache due to the limits of the .net compact framework.
Scrambles are still limited to 2x2 - 7x7
The backlight will turn off and your phone will go to sleep based on your settings. The only way to avoid this currently is to change your phone's settings. This will be fixed in future versions.
Averages are not yet functioning
There is no built in way to exit the app. Currently, you must use whatever form of "task manager" your phone has.
There are inconsistencies in the name of the app depending upon where you look.

< Alpha

The scrambler is functional for 2x2x2 - 7x7x7 cubes. Thanks to qq for letting us use the qqtimer scrambling code and to Dan Cohen for revamping it for C#
There is no Timer yet, I am working on it.
Ignore the aesthetics please

No version number yet

Have "an" initial GUI setup... It is not even close to what it will look like, but it gives me a platform to test the code on.
Thanks to Dan Cohen and qq, I have code for the scrambler itself for 2x2 - 7x7. Even it if looks and works like utter doo doo, I will post it here as soon as it's functional so I can get some feedback.


----------



## Hypertext Eye (Jan 11, 2010)

I'd like it to work without a touchscreen (since my phone doesn't have one).


----------



## dillonbladez (Jan 11, 2010)

wow. i need this!i have to live with simple timers and such. no inspection countdown. 0.o. hate it. will this be VGA and QVGA? that'd be nice. also, will it be for any specific phone? i'm afraid mine is not very up to date.


----------



## Carson (Jan 12, 2010)

Hypertext Eye said:


> I'd like it to work without a touchscreen (since my phone doesn't have one).



Being designed with the touchscreen phone in mind. However there will be at least some support for non-touchscreen in all likelihood.



dillonbladez said:


> wow. i need this!i have to live with simple timers and such. no inspection countdown. 0.o. hate it. will this be VGA and QVGA? that'd be nice. also, will it be for any specific phone? i'm afraid mine is not very up to date.



Being designed for Windows Mobile 6.1 and 6.5. It is doubtful that it will be compatible with any versions prior to that.

The initial release will be for VGA devices. Other screen formats may be supported in a later build.


----------



## Hypertext Eye (Jan 12, 2010)

Will it generate scrambles for different puzzles or solely for 3x3x3? Specifically I'd like to see higher order cubes and megaminx (and square 1 if I ever decide to buy a new one).

One of the issues I have with the scrambler I use now (other than it being java based) is that it doesn't properly scramble even order cubes. A 6x6 scramble might have something like 3R2, 3L2 which basically just rotates the cube and doesn't scramble at all, wasting two turns.

I understand that you're designing it for use with a touchscreen since you are most likely doing this primarily for yourself. I'm curious what phone you have. All of the WinMo phones I've tried had resistive touch, which I really can't get along with.


----------



## dillonbladez (Jan 12, 2010)

Windows mobile 6 would work, right? i know some stuff about smartphones, i used to be actively involved in Palm (it's dead now  ) i don't know much about WM at all.


----------



## Carson (Jan 12, 2010)

Hypertext Eye said:


> Will it generate scrambles for different puzzles or solely for 3x3x3? Specifically I'd like to see higher order cubes and megaminx (and square 1 if I ever decide to buy a new one).
> 
> One of the issues I have with the scrambler I use now (other than it being java based) is that it doesn't properly scramble even order cubes. A 6x6 scramble might have something like 3R2, 3L2 which basically just rotates the cube and doesn't scramble at all, wasting two turns.
> 
> I understand that you're designing it for use with a touchscreen since you are most likely doing this primarily for yourself. I'm curious what phone you have. All of the WinMo phones I've tried had resistive touch, which I really can't get along with.



I have the HTC Fuze through AT&T. Dan Cohen has offered to assist with coding and has the same phone.

The initial release will offer, at the very least, 2x2-5x5 if not more. Support for all official WCA puzzles is planned in the final release.



dillonbladez said:


> Windows mobile 6 would work, right? i know some stuff about smartphones, i used to be actively involved in Palm (it's dead now  ) i don't know much about WM at all.



6.1 and 6.5 will work without a doubt. 6.0 will likely work as well assuming that the latest version of .net Compact Framework is installed.


----------



## Carson (Jan 19, 2010)

Bump... see first post. Initial pre alpha version released.


----------



## maggot (Jan 19, 2010)

i'd like DL this, maybe too soon haha server connection fail


----------



## Carson (Jan 19, 2010)

maggot said:


> i'd like DL this, maybe too soon haha server connection fail



Fixed

Apparently my web host now cares about capiitalization in filenames. It has never mattered before, anyhoo... it works now.


----------



## Hypertext Eye (Jan 19, 2010)

I've installed it on my phone and it will not run. It gave me an error about .NET Compact Framework. A quick google search provided a download to "upgrade" the framework on my phone. Now I get a whole list of errors. May or may not be related to my phone not being touch capable. I'll try again if you make a nontouch version or when I can get a new phone (not likely anytime soon).


----------



## Carson (Jan 19, 2010)

Hypertext Eye said:


> I've installed it on my phone and it will not run. It gave me an error about .NET Compact Framework. A quick google search provided a download to "upgrade" the framework on my phone. Now I get a whole list of errors. May or may not be related to my phone not being touch capable. I'll try again if you make a nontouch version or when I can get a new phone (not likely anytime soon).



What type of phone do you have?

The latest version of the .net framework is required. 3.5

Can you provide me with examples of the errors? I don't have access to a non-touch phone.


----------



## dillonbladez (Jan 19, 2010)

my screen is small, (i dont know the specifications), so is adjustable screen size possible?

can't wait for the timer function


----------



## maggot (Jan 19, 2010)

although it not visually appealing, it very quick right now. cant wait to see more!
samsung omnia working great!!!


----------



## dillonbladez (Jan 19, 2010)

MORE MORE MORE 

i installed .net framework 3.5 on my phone and nothing bad happened.


----------



## Carson (Jan 19, 2010)

dillonbladez said:


> my screen is small, (i dont know the specifications), so is adjustable screen size possible?
> 
> can't wait for the timer function



I'm not exactly sure what you mean. The app currently will run in landscape mode... it just looks really bad. There WILL be support for both portrait and landscape orientations for sure. As far as screen "size" goes, you will have to elaborate.

What type of phone do you have?


----------



## Hypertext Eye (Jan 19, 2010)

Carson said:


> What type of phone do you have?
> 
> The latest version of the .net framework is required. 3.5
> 
> Can you provide me with examples of the errors? I don't have access to a non-touch phone.



I have a Samsung Blackjack II. It has Windows Mobile 6.1. I installed .net compact framework 3.5 after the first error, so everything should be up to date. I restarted the phone after that and then reinstalled your timer. I'll type out the new error in its entirety.

NotSupportedException

at Microsoft.AGL.Common.MISC.HandleAr(PAL_ERROR ar)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control._InitInstance(WNT wnt, UInt32 dwStyle)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control..ctor(WNT wnt)
at System.Windows.Forms.Button..ctor()
at Timer0117.Timer.InitializeComponent()
at Timer0117.Timer..ctor()
at Timer0117.Program.Main()


----------



## dillonbladez (Jan 20, 2010)

i have the palm treo 750

the thing is, my screen is square -_-


----------



## Carson (Jan 20, 2010)

dillonbladez said:


> i have the palm treo 750
> 
> the thing is, my screen is square -_-



Is the scrambler running on your phone? I see that the treo 750 comes with windows 5.2. Do you know if that is what your's is? I didn't anticipate this working on anything older than 6.0, but if it does that is great!


----------



## dillonbladez (Jan 20, 2010)

nope mine is 6.0

the scrambler runs,and everything else. just the screen is square, and the program is suited for more rectangular shaped screens, i guess. (for landscape mode?)


----------



## cincyaviation (Jan 20, 2010)

YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dillonbladez (Jan 20, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



that would be more effective with a 



or 



or


----------



## dillonbladez (Mar 14, 2010)

has this been forgotten? i really would like to try the timer function..


----------



## Carson (Mar 14, 2010)

dillonbladez said:


> has this been forgotten? i really would like to try the timer function..



Forgotten, no... however, it is kind of on the back burner right now.


----------



## dillonbladez (Mar 14, 2010)

ok, then...


----------



## Carson (Apr 20, 2010)

Version 1.00 released... see first post.


----------



## Hypertext Eye (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks for the update. I see my phone is on the "not working" list. I'm patiently waiting for Windows Mobile Standard support.


----------



## Carson (Apr 22, 2010)

Hypertext Eye said:


> Thanks for the update. I see my phone is on the "not working" list. I'm patiently waiting for Windows Mobile Standard support.



Not sure if this will happen... that version of WM does not use buttons on the screen at all. I will continue to look into it, but it would require an entire rewrite... no promises.


----------



## Hypertext Eye (Apr 22, 2010)

No worries. I'll probably get a new phone after 7 comes out. any chance it'll work on that?


----------



## Carson (Apr 22, 2010)

Hypertext Eye said:


> No worries. I'll probably get a new phone after 7 comes out. any chance it'll work on that?



From what I have read so far, 6.0-6.5 apps will be compatible with Mobile 7. Most Windows 7 phones will have a higher screen resolution, but I am working on getting this app to fit multiple resolutions, so hopefully that will take care of it.


----------



## reThinking the Cube (Apr 22, 2010)

Usefull app. Thank you, Carson.

Could you tell me how the following 3x3x3 scramble was generated?



Carson said:


>



...


----------



## Rpotts (Apr 22, 2010)

^^^^
I don't get it. I scrambled WCA like and notice nothing special.


----------



## Carson (Apr 23, 2010)

reThinking the Cube said:


> Usefull app. Thank you, Carson.
> 
> Could you tell me how the following 3x3x3 scramble was generated?
> ...



What exactly do you mean? I hit the generate button? If you mean, how does the code work... it is "stolen with permission" from qqtimer.


----------



## reThinking the Cube (Apr 23, 2010)

Carson said:


> reThinking the Cube said:
> 
> 
> > Usefull app. Thank you, Carson.
> ...



Was that screenshot scramble - (L' B D2 B2 U2 B2 U2 D2 L F L' U' D' R2 L2 B F2 L' R U2 D' R) an actual 3x3x3 scramble generated by the qqtimer code you are using?

...


----------



## Carson (Apr 23, 2010)

Yes


----------



## dillonbladez (Apr 25, 2010)

WinMo Cube Timer confirmed working on palm treo 750w. 

Can't wait for vr. 1.1


----------



## HenryJade (Apr 27, 2010)

sir is it work on COMPAQ IPAQ H3850? thank you


----------



## Carson (Apr 27, 2010)

HenryJade said:


> sir is it work on COMPAQ IPAQ H3850? thank you



Doubtful... but you can certainly try it so you will know for sure.


----------



## HenryJade (Apr 29, 2010)

hey you... it's work on COMPAQ IPAQ H3850..

try to upgrade it with time os cube solve like in CCT in right side


----------



## Carson (Apr 29, 2010)

HenryJade said:


> hey you... it's work on COMPAQ IPAQ H3850..
> 
> try to upgrade it with time os cube solve like in CCT in right side



I am actually pretty surprised that it worked on that platform. There will be some simple average calculation features in the next version, but don't expect anything too elaborate.

Also, your wca profile link isn't working. It looks like you copied the url of your results page. Try should just entering 2008JADE01 into your forum profile.


----------



## masterofthebass (Apr 29, 2010)

Carson said:


> HenryJade said:
> 
> 
> > hey you... it's work on COMPAQ IPAQ H3850..
> ...



Why are you surprised? Windows mobile hasn't really changed at all since the first versions and as long as you can install the right .NET framework, it should work. Same way how Palm OS didn't change for 11 years, windows mobile hasn't really done that either.


----------



## Carson (Apr 29, 2010)

masterofthebass said:


> Carson said:
> 
> 
> > HenryJade said:
> ...



I admittedly have little knowledge of Pocket PC. I jumped onboard the winmo bandwagon beginning with Windows Mobile 5.0... I naively assumed that Pocket PC was an entirely different OS.


----------



## CubeDust (May 24, 2010)

THANK [email protected]@@@!!! i downloaded it and it works!!! the only way to close it is to change the volume, and press quickly on other buttons.

I wish this would have a better versions.


----------



## Carson (May 28, 2010)

I will be rolling out a new version of this within the next day or two. If anyone has a request for a specific scrambler to be included, please let me know.

Please don't request Square-1.


----------



## dillonbladez (May 30, 2010)

Carson said:


> I will be rolling out a new version of this within the next day or two. If anyone has a request for a specific scrambler to be included, please let me know.
> 
> *Please don't request Square-1. *


damn, you hate me, don't you 

how about pyraminx then?

will there be a better way to close the program in this version?


----------



## Carson (May 30, 2010)

dillonbladez said:


> Carson said:
> 
> 
> > I will be rolling out a new version of this within the next day or two. If anyone has a request for a specific scrambler to be included, please let me know.
> ...



I already have the pyraminx scrambler in, as well as megaminx and 2x3x3.... I suppose I should have mentioned that in the previous post.

Yes, closing will be much easier now.


----------



## dillonbladez (May 30, 2010)

maybe in future versions, there will be a way to make the program 'fit' inside lower resolution screens? (palm treo 750w. I'm not sure where to find the screen res.)


----------



## Carson (May 30, 2010)

dillonbladez said:


> maybe in future versions, there will be a way to make the program 'fit' inside lower resolution screens? (palm treo 750w. I'm not sure where to find the screen res.)



I have been experimenting with this, but haven't had much luck I'm afraid 

It is still on my "to do" list though.


----------



## dillonbladez (May 30, 2010)

Carson said:


> dillonbladez said:
> 
> 
> > maybe in future versions, there will be a way to make the program 'fit' inside lower resolution screens? (palm treo 750w. I'm not sure where to find the screen res.)
> ...



okay, good to know.


----------



## CubeDust (Jun 6, 2010)

can you please post the next version??


----------



## Hypertext Eye (Jun 7, 2010)

CubeDust said:


> can you please post the next version??



When it's ready I'm sure he'll post it. Patience is a virtue.


----------



## Carson (Jun 13, 2010)

Some good news, and some bad news:

The good news:
I have made some nice improvements to the app, the most notable being orientation/sizing options for various screen sizes and layouts.

The bad news:
I had an "unfortunate incident" with my Fuze recently... 

I have a Tilt 2 on the way, but I will not be releasing the next version until I have the new phone and can test it. It SHOULD be here Monday, meaning I could potentially roll out the update early in the week, but that is no guarantee.


----------



## Carson (Jun 15, 2010)

Version 1.01 released. See first post for download link and version information.


----------



## CubeDust (Jun 17, 2010)

thankS!!!!


----------



## dillonbladez (Jun 27, 2010)

Yeaaaaah!

I when i use my keyboard to start (space) it starts when I press it, not when I let go, like many other timers. Maybe you could fix that in future versions?

And thanks for the screen orientation feature, really helps


----------



## theace (Jul 2, 2010)

Can someone design one for nokia? Symbian s60 v3 or higher?


----------



## theace (Jul 2, 2010)

There's a rudimentary one here! http://fl0g.wordpress.com/2008/07/06/java-me-a-mobile-rubiks-cube-timer/


----------



## dillonbladez (Jul 7, 2010)

theace said:


> There's a rudimentary one here! http://fl0g.wordpress.com/2008/07/06/java-me-a-mobile-rubiks-cube-timer/



Oh, cool. That could work out, since most phones/pda's nowadays support jave 

Even though my phone supports java, (i think?) i would still go for this one.


----------



## Hypertext Eye (Nov 16, 2010)

Carson, any chance you'll release a version of this on the marketplace? I got one of the new windows phone 7 phones. There's no way to install your app, and no timers/scramblers on the marketplace yet.


----------



## masterofthebass (Nov 16, 2010)

This app isn't designed for windows phone 7. Its made with the Windows Mobile 6 SDK which is like equating the original palm os with webOS as equivalent. Carson could port the code if he really wanted, but I have doubts that it will happen.


----------



## Hypertext Eye (Nov 17, 2010)

Master Cohen, if you've been following this thread, then surely you've seen this exchange.



Hypertext Eye said:


> I'll probably get a new phone after 7 comes out. any chance it'll work on that?





Carson said:


> From what I have read so far, 6.0-6.5 apps will be compatible with Mobile 7. Most Windows 7 phones will have a higher screen resolution, but I am working on getting this app to fit multiple resolutions, so hopefully that will take care of it.


 
Surely it is not out of line for me to post a follow-up question to that. Perhaps you should allow master Carson to answer for himself.

Note: I don't doubt the veracity of your statement. Can you not speak truth without treating people like fools? I have come in support of master Carson's work, and you have come to shoo me away!


----------



## masterofthebass (Nov 17, 2010)

I had forgot about that post as this thread is quite old (7 months is pretty old). As you may recall though, I was somewhat involved with the initial construction of the app. I provided the scrambler to Carson. Also, that reply by Carson was done before really any knowledge about windows phone 7 was going to be. The details of the new OS were far from clear back then, and the obviousness of the change should have been apparent.


----------



## Hypertext Eye (Nov 17, 2010)

Yes, I'm aware that he used your scrambler. That fact does not give you the right to speak for him. Whether he decides to port the code or not is his decision, not yours (barring of course permission from you to port the scrambler code).
I asked only if he would release a version of his app on the marketplace. While nothing you've stated has been false, your posts are irrelevant.


----------



## masterofthebass (Nov 17, 2010)

I never did say I was speaking for Carson. I was just stating my opinion about how Carson would go about it, which was derived from my personal experiences with Carson. It was never my intention to give you a definitive answer, but rather to inform you of how I viewed the situation.


----------



## Hypertext Eye (Nov 17, 2010)

Then you needed not go on about how the platforms are different. The final sentence of your first reply was sufficient. I wouldn't have been offended and you wouldn't have considered a temp ban.
I'm glad we could resolve this amicably.


----------



## masterofthebass (Nov 17, 2010)

When the hell did I consider banning you? How are you that oblivious to the situation. Please stop saying things that have no merit.


----------



## Hypertext Eye (Nov 17, 2010)

Apparently my attempt at levity was in poor taste. I accept this and apologize.

If I am oblivious, then I am requesting enlightenment. If you could enlighten me without being offensive, I would be grateful.
Regardless of how you respond (if you respond), I will show my gratitude by making this my last post in the thread.
I'll consider myself lucky that master Cohen has responded to me personally several times in one evening.
Have a good night, sir, and have a good day tomorrow. May happiness and joy abound in your life from now until you wish the happiness and joy to end.


----------



## Carson (Nov 21, 2010)

I haven't checked this thread in quite some time, and haven't done any work on this project in even longer. I upgraded my laptop to windows 7 a few months ago, and have not reinstalled Visual Studio since doing so.

Dan is correct in that Windows 7 is not backwards compatible with apps from previous versions. There were initially rumors of a compatibility mode much like Windows Vista and 7 have, but sadly this is not the case. I do not have access to a Windows 7 phone. I did play with a prerelease emulator months ago, and did not like the way it functioned at all. If someone releases a nice GUI for Windows Phone 7 similar to HTC Sense, then I will likely make the switch and port the timer over.


----------



## Carson (Jan 5, 2011)

So, I recently made the jump from Windows Mobile to Android via a Samsung Captivate (Galaxy S). For this reason, work on this project (as you may have already guessed) is pretty much over. The app is still functional, so by all means continue to use it.
Because I am now on Android, I intend to start work on an Android Scrambler/Timer very soon. (That is to say: START soon, not release soon)
I tried out some Windows 7 phones, and to say that I am displeased would be a massive understatement. Are there any Windows 7 Phone users here? If I get a decent response, I may put the effort into porting the current version over to 7 and adding in a few of the other scramblers that I wrote but didn't implement.


----------



## Hypertext Eye (Jan 6, 2011)

Carson said:


> Are there any Windows 7 Phone users here?


Yes. Me. But one person is not enough. You need not trouble yourself with it.


----------



## NSKuber (Jan 19, 2011)

Good timer on Android will be great! I'll receive an Android device in 1-2 weeks. Now I have WM device, and your timer is the best! Thanks!


----------

